# DFW 2005 Autocross Schedule



## jspecv (Jul 1, 2002)

Each time I read of another car into a curb or worse I question weather the accident would of happened if the driver did track events or autocross. Those who do, know the answer. If your new and would like a ride, just give me a PM.


*Equipe Rapide Sports Car Club*
http://www.autocross.com/er/about.htm
2/27, 3/13, 5/1, 5/22, 6/26, 7/24, 8/28, 10/9, 10/29 and 10/30
Evolution Performance Driving School - 5/27-29


*SCCA Texas Region Solo II*
http://autocross.com/texasregion/
SCCA 3/20, 4/17, 5/15, 6/19, 7/17, 8/14, 9/25, 10/23 and 11/20
SCCA Solo School - 4/16

Jeff
B13/14/15 :thumbup:


----------

